# The Disciplined Life



## INDYFIGHTER (Oct 8, 2009)

Anyone ever read this?  Found it in the Religious section of a used book store and I found it to be pretty interesting.


----------



## elder999 (Oct 8, 2009)

INDYFIGHTER said:


> Anyone ever read this? Found it in the Religious section of a used book store and I found it to be pretty interesting.


 
He makes some valid points about our society, "Christian"  viewpoint aside. However, I believe that discipline is a means to an end, and never an end in itself.....


----------

